# TOGETHER C.C PICO SHOW



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

FLYER COMING SOON FOR PICO SHOW 3/29/09 SET DATE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ELUSIVE C.C. THANKS GUYZ SEE YOU THERE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 26 2008, 03:55 PM~12532119
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>See everybody at Pico car show.
> The BIG "T" will be in the house for sure.</span>
> *






TECHNIQUES C.C THANKS TECHNIQUES SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Dec 23 2008, 02:16 AM~12505898
> *cool see you there :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TU SAVES_@Dec 26 2008, 06:26 PM~12533051
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE FOR SURE. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

heres the real thang


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Dec 27 2008, 07:54 PM~12540125
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE FOR SURE.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP TRAFFIC SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll be there to cover the show for LRM again! Looking forward to this show! Last year was great! Jae


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*WHATS UP HOMIES ,TU SABES ,FORGIVEN CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SOPPORT THE HOMIES FROM TOGETHER *:cool:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

JUST TO REMIND EVERYBODY THIS SHOW IS NOT BEING THROWN WITH J & R ENT. THIS SHOW IS BY TOGETHER CC AND THE CITY OF PICO RIVERA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CC will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 27 2008, 10:55 PM~12541831
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ,TU SABES ,FORGIVEN CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SOPPORT THE HOMIES FROM TOGETHER :cool:
> 
> 
> ...


FORGIVEN CAR CLUB whats up forgiven see you guys there  :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

PRIDE C.C. will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Dec 27 2008, 09:01 PM~12540233
> *heres the real thang
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YUP YUP YUP!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Dec 28 2008, 10:22 AM~12543373
> *JUST TO REMIND EVERYBODY THIS SHOW IS NOT BEING THROWN WITH J & R ENT. THIS SHOW IS BY TOGETHER CC  AND THE CITY OF PICO RIVERA. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :werd: DATS RITE BRATHAAA!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Count us in  :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: YEEEEEAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cool


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Its a sure thing.... we'll be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

Big thanks to everybody that planning to show up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Dec 29 2008, 10:33 PM~12556792
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X100000000


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

FROM US TO U


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

WWE WILL BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Dec 27 2008, 09:01 PM~12540233
> *heres the real thang
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS TOO EVERYONE OUT THUR & HAVE A VERY SAFE 1!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

a big whats up to everyone this year i hope you all make the best of it


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Something about Pico Car Shows they take me way back. We will see our many friends there again come March.*


----------



## C.E.O'S CAR CREW (Sep 12, 2008)

DO YOU NEED VENDORS ???? IF SO FOOD MEXICAN FOOD POZOLE TAMALES GOOD STUFF ???? CUANTO TO ROOL IN ??? :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O'S CAR CREW_@Jan 3 2009, 08:44 PM~12596940
> *DO YOU NEED VENDORS ???? IF SO FOOD MEXICAN FOOD POZOLE TAMALES GOOD STUFF ???? CUANTO TO ROOL IN ??? :biggrin:
> *


what about the menudo? :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Elusive Car Club will be there Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Jan 4 2009, 04:40 PM~12604188
> *Elusive Car Club will be there        Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS ELUSIVE CC C U THERE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O'S CAR CREW_@Jan 3 2009, 07:44 PM~12596940
> *DO YOU NEED VENDORS ???? IF SO FOOD MEXICAN FOOD POZOLE TAMALES GOOD STUFF ???? CUANTO TO ROOL IN ??? :biggrin:
> *



SORRY HOMIE NO FOOD VENDERS :nono: :nono: 
DONT KNOW WHY BUT THATS WHAT PICO SAID I THINK THEY ARE SELLING THERE OWN FOOD OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR!!! COUNT US IN!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Jan 5 2009, 10:00 AM~12610656
> *HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR!!! COUNT US IN!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




thanks AMIGOS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

> Elusive Car Club will be there Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/quote
> YES WE WILL....HAD A BLAST LAST YEAR!!!


----------



## SHOTCALL KENNELS (Nov 8, 2008)

SHOTCALL KENNELS WILL BE THERE........


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOTCALL KENNELS_@Jan 5 2009, 09:00 PM~12617850
> *SHOTCALL KENNELS WILL BE THERE........
> *



THANKS SHOTCALL KENNELS SEE YOU THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

ITS COMMING SOON!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

THE WAACHA C.C WE'LL BE THERE!!!!DIDN'T GET A CHANCE 2 CHECK IT OUT LAST YEAR BUT HEARD ALOT OF GOOD THINGS! :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 5 2009, 10:07 PM~12618640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks g&c


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THE WAACHA C.C WE'LL BE THERE!!!!DIDN'T GET A CHANCE 2 CHECK IT OUT LAST YEAR BUT HEARD ALOT OF GOOD THINGS!


whats up with the big homies from WAACHA C.C thanks dogg see you guyz there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

YOUUUUUU KNOW WE ARE MAKING THIS TRIP AGAIN.......CAN'T WAIT

Impalas Magazine will be in the house


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 6 2009, 10:08 PM~12629318
> *YOUUUUUU KNOW WE ARE MAKING THIS TRIP AGAIN.......CAN'T WAIT
> 
> Impalas Magazine will be in the house
> *



thanks impalas mag see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 5 2009, 12:23 AM~12608721
> *SORRY HOMIE NO FOOD VENDERS :nono:  :nono:
> DONT KNOW WHY BUT THATS WHAT PICO SAID I THINK THEY ARE SELLING THERE OWN FOOD OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

ill be there.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 DATS RITE!!! WE'RE ALSO HAVING LIVE BAND!! & MORE IMPORTANT.....ALSO A "MOVE" IN TIME ON SATURDAY!!!! DATS RITE SATURDAY!! TIMES STILL UP IN DA AIR!!!!! FLYER COMMING SOON!!! :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 7 2009, 12:19 PM~12632991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>we will not miss a Pico Rivera Sports Arena car show and the big "T" will be there. </span>*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jan 7 2009, 03:26 PM~12635607
> *ill be there.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie see you all there


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 7 2009, 04:17 PM~12636124
> *:0 DATS RITE!!! WE'RE ALSO HAVING LIVE BAND!! & MORE IMPORTANT.....ALSO A "MOVE" IN TIME ON SATURDAY!!!! DATS RITE SATURDAY!! TIMES STILL UP IN DA AIR!!!!! FLYER COMMING SOON!!! :biggrin:
> *



THATS RIGHT EVERYONE BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR ROLL IN TIMES 
LETS DO IT BIG THIS YEAR AND STRAT 09 OFF WITH A BIG ASS BANG 
FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YEEAAAH YOU KNOW HOW WEE DOO IT!!! LOL!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

EL VAGO & LIL VAGO WILL BE THERE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THE NEXT WEEK AFTER THAT TOO


----------



## BITCHHITER (Nov 6, 2008)

*FUCKIN LAME'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: 
YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR SHIT "TOGETHER" LAST YEAR AND YOUR GONNA TRY AGAIN THIS YEAR??? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BITCHHITER_@Jan 10 2009, 06:55 AM~12660992
> *FUCKIN LAME'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR SHIT "TOGETHER" LAST YEAR AND YOUR GONNA TRY AGAIN THIS YEAR??? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


okay tuff guy calm down just don't come :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## BITCHHITER (Nov 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 10 2009, 12:23 PM~12662621
> *okay tuff guy calm down just don't come :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT!!!!!!!!
I'M GOING TO GO MEET SOMEONE THERE!!!! HE KNOWS WHO THE FUCK HE IS!!!!!!!!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

HOPPO'S HYDRAULICS WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR A AFTERNOON CRUISE IN THE CITY OF ONTARIO CALIFORNIA ON THE 24TH OF THIS MONTH. ROLE IN TIME IS 12PM TO 3PM, THIS IS A FREE EVENT SO COME AND KICK BACK AND RELAX.
HOPPOS
11195 S Central Ave.
Ontario, CA 91762
909-923-5553
LETS OPEN HIS NEW LOCATION WITH A BANG!!!!


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

GROUPE SD WILL BE THERE!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Dec 27 2008, 05:07 PM~12538161
> *FLYER COMING SOON FOR PICO SHOW 3/29/09 SET DATE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 10 2009, 02:23 PM~12662621
> *okay tuff guy calm down just don't come :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C.

WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :cheesy:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

YOU CAN COUNT ON US TOGETHER TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE MANDATORY SHOW FOR US  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW GONNA HAVE TO HIT UP MY LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD BROTHERS


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2009, 12:44 PM~12670627
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dmacraider_@Jan 11 2009, 07:50 PM~12674353
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C.
> ...


THANKS BEST OF FRIENDS LA
SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 11 2009, 09:31 PM~12676063
> *YOU CAN COUNT ON US TOGETHER TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE MANDATORY SHOW FOR US  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP TO THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC CC 
SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Jan 11 2009, 09:39 PM~12676140
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW GONNA HAVE TO HIT UP MY LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD BROTHERS
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BIG DOGG 
HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT  :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:41 PM~12670613
> *GROUPE SD WILL BE THERE!
> *


WHATS UP GROUPE CC SD 
THANKS HOMIES SEE YOU THERE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:44 PM~12670626
> *TTT
> *


THANKS GOODTIMES 
C U HOMIES OUT THERE


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OK SO FAR THE LINE UP IS 

ELUSIVE 
TECHNIQUES 
TRAFFIC 
FORGIVEN 
CONTAGIOUS 
LOST ANGELS 
PRIDE 
ROLLERZ ONLY
UNIQUES LA
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
TRADITION
WAY OF LIFE
MAJESTICS SD
OHANA
AMIGOS ELA
WAACHA
GROUPE SD
BEST OF FRIENDS
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD
CONSAFOS CAR CLUB
GOODTIMES 
KINGS OF KINGS 
SHOTCALL KENNELS
G&C WIRE WHEELS
IMPALAS MAG


REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WE WILL BE HAVING A ROLLIN TIME ON SAT 3/28/09 BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR UR CLUBS ROLLIN TIME IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER BE ON THE LOOK OUT ALSO FOR UR NAME AND TIME DONT 4GET TO PRE REG IT WILL BE ALOT BETTER FOR YOU COME SHOW TIME 

THANKS FOR ALL THAT ARE GOING TO SUPPORT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 12 2009, 07:39 AM~12678417
> *OK SO FAR THE LINE UP IS
> 
> ELUSIVE
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

WHO DO WE CONTACT TO PRE-REG. :dunno:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 7 2009, 05:17 PM~12636124
> *:0 DATS RITE!!! WE'RE ALSO HAVING LIVE BAND!! & MORE IMPORTANT.....ALSO A "MOVE" IN TIME ON SATURDAY!!!! DATS RITE SATURDAY!! TIMES STILL UP IN DA AIR!!!!! FLYER COMMING SOON!!! :biggrin:
> *



So are we allowed to stay with our rides or ...? NO disrespect but Im sure you will understand me when I say I dont leave my car anywhere. Is there still a sunday move in time? In went last year and had a blast so I really want to go again this year!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 12 2009, 03:38 PM~12681611
> *So are we allowed to stay with our rides or ...? NO disrespect but Im sure you will understand me when I say I dont leave my car anywhere. Is there still a sunday move in time? In went last year and had a blast so I really want to go again this year!
> *



I'm sure Together C.C. will hire legit security for cars staying overnight, right :dunno:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 12 2009, 03:42 PM~12681647
> *I'm sure Together C.C. will hire legit security for cars staying overnight, right  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR!! ALL NITE BRO!!


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BITCHHITER_@Jan 10 2009, 05:55 AM~12660992
> *FUCKIN LAME'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> YOU COULDN'T GET YOUR SHIT "TOGETHER" LAST YEAR AND YOUR GONNA TRY AGAIN THIS YEAR??? LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


IF YOU DIDN'T LIKE THE SHOW LAST YEAR MAYBE YOU SHOULDNT GO THIS YEAR!!YOUR JUST GONNA WASTE YOUR TIME


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It would be great if you guys can throw in a hop competition.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jan 12 2009, 04:40 PM~12682291
> *It would be great if you guys can throw in a hop competition.
> *


  WE'LL SEE WHATS UP BRO!!


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

by when do we need to pre reg. and how?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 12 2009, 09:42 PM~12686678
> *by when do we need to pre reg. and how?
> *


  we'll post it up, as soon as we can!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OK SO FAR THE LINE UP IS 

ELUSIVE 
TECHNIQUES 
TRAFFIC 
FORGIVEN 
CONTAGIOUS 
LOST ANGELS 
PRIDE 
ROLLERZ ONLY
UNIQUES LA
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
TRADITION
WAY OF LIFE
MAJESTICS SD
OHANA
AMIGOS ELA
WAACHA
GROUPE SD
BEST OF FRIENDS
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD
CONSAFOS CAR CLUB
GOODTIMES 
KINGS OF KINGS 
SHOTCALL KENNELS
G&C WIRE WHEELS
IMPALAS MAG


REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WE WILL BE HAVING A ROLLIN TIME ON SAT 3/28/09 BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR UR CLUBS ROLLIN TIME IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER BE ON THE LOOK OUT ALSO FOR UR NAME AND TIME DONT 4GET TO PRE REG IT WILL BE ALOT BETTER FOR YOU COME SHOW TIME 

THANKS FOR ALL THAT ARE GOING TO SUPPORT

OK EVERYONE IF YOU ARE LIKE ME AND MOST GUYS OUT HERE ARE I KNOW I DONT LIKE TO LEAVE MY CAR BY ITS SELF SO YES THERE WILL BE SECURITY ON THE NIGHT OF ROLLIN AS WELL AS SOME OF US FROM THE CLUB TO TAKE CARE OF ALL THE RIDES THAT WILL BE THERE

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 12 2009, 04:27 PM~12682173
> *:biggrin: YES SIR!! ALL NITE BRO!!
> *


Will there still be entries allowed in the morning? I understand that I lose out on good parking but last year the big clubs were given the best parking anyway so thats not an issue.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 13 2009, 02:12 PM~12692875
> *Will there still be entries allowed in the morning? I understand that I lose out on good parking but last year the big clubs were given the best parking anyway so thats not an issue.
> *


 ALL PRE-REG WILL BE ON SATURDAY ONLY!! DEAD LINE LATEST..MARCH 15!! SUNDAY ROLL IN TIME WILL BE AT 4 AM & $25.OO AT DOOR!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

AS OF RIGHT NOW PRE-REG MOVE IN ON SATURDAY 3-28-09 $20, DEAD LINE FOR PRE-REG IS 3-15-09 DAY OF SHOW $25. FLYER WILL BE OUT SOON WITH OTHER PRICES. THANX FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

went last year great show. looks like this one is going to take place of the southgate show. I'll see everybody there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DISCO KRAZY (Oct 3, 2007)

YEH ADAM , WE WILL BE THERE . LAST YEAR'S SHOW THERE WAS A GOOD ONE AND IT'S GOOD TO SEE THAT THE CITIES AROUND OUR PART OF TOWN ARE FINALLY WILLING TO ORGANIZE EVENTS AND SHOWS TO BRING IT BACK TO OUR HOODS . GOOD LUCK HOMIE !


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mundo_@Jan 13 2009, 11:55 PM~12699433
> *went last year great show. looks like this one is going to take place of the southgate show. I'll see everybody there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


AZALEA MAN THOSE WERE THE DAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

HEY ADAM, HOW MUCH FOR A BOOTH?  :biggrin:


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

You can bet Ballerz Inc is gona try 2 make it....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR WE WILL BE DOING A LIL MORE FOR 
SUV
SCION
IMPORT
DOMESTIC

 :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 13 2009, 07:37 AM~12690121
> *OK SO FAR THE LINE UP IS
> 
> ELUSIVE
> ...


----------



## No Chingas (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 15 2009, 01:45 PM~12714302
> *CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR WE WILL BE DOING A LIL MORE FOR
> SUV
> SCION
> ...


*A big concern that I have and I'm sure some of you also have is that car get mixed up during shows. You should definitely try to keep the categorized vehicles separate from each other. For example, keep SUV's from Imports or Lowriders separate from the Scion's. I hate going to car shows and the cars are all mixed up. I understand if they might be in the same club. I know some Lowrider clubs have SUV's and that's ok and I wouldn't mind in that case but try to keep the show organized as far as lining up the cars.

Just my two cents and in no way trying to cause a stir... I'm sure some a you feel the same way.*


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

DONT TRIP DOGG THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE DIFF WE HAVE A ROLLIN TIME FOR CARS ON SAT SO THAT GIVES US MORE TIME TO PUT PPL WHERE THEY NEED TO BE AND NOT MIXED TOGETHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by No Chingas_@Jan 15 2009, 01:57 PM~12714413
> *A big concern that I have and I'm sure some of you also have is that car get mixed up during shows. You should definitely try to keep the categorized vehicles separate from each other. For example, keep SUV's from Imports or Lowriders separate from the Scion's. I hate going to car shows and the cars are all mixed up. I understand if they might be in the same club. I know some Lowrider clubs have SUV's and that's ok and I wouldn't mind in that case but try to keep the show organized as far as lining up the cars.
> 
> Just my two cents and in no way trying to cause a stir... I'm sure some a you feel the same way.
> *



I agree :biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by No Chingas_@Jan 15 2009, 12:57 PM~12714413
> *A big concern that I have and I'm sure some of you also have is that car get mixed up during shows. You should definitely try to keep the categorized vehicles separate from each other. For example, keep SUV's from Imports or Lowriders separate from the Scion's. I hate going to car shows and the cars are all mixed up. I understand if they might be in the same club. I know some Lowrider clubs have SUV's and that's ok and I wouldn't mind in that case but try to keep the show organized as far as lining up the cars.
> 
> Just my two cents and in no way trying to cause a stir... I'm sure some a you feel the same way.
> *


i hear you bro, but i think that everyone knows that you roll in together you park together. especially if your from the same club.also just my two cents.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Jan 15 2009, 04:12 PM~12715573
> *i hear you  bro, but i think that everyone knows that you roll in together you park together. especially if your from the same club.also just my two cents.
> *


*I think he mentions that  *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DISCO KRAZY_@Jan 14 2009, 05:47 PM~12705365
> *YEH ADAM , WE WILL BE THERE . LAST YEAR'S SHOW THERE WAS A GOOD ONE AND IT'S GOOD TO SEE THAT THE CITIES AROUND OUR PART OF TOWN ARE FINALLY WILLING TO ORGANIZE EVENTS AND SHOWS TO BRING IT BACK TO OUR HOODS . GOOD LUCK HOMIE !
> *


 :cheesy: GRACIAS "RAY" & YUR CLUB!!


----------



## zeb68impala (Jan 16, 2009)

ALMOST BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR. BE THERE WITH COUPLE SANTANA HOMIES ON SATURDAY FOR SURE...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Jan 15 2009, 01:48 AM~12710720
> *100!! NO FOOD BRO!!*


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

ALSO WE WILL HAVE ACCESS TO THE INSIDE OF THE ARENA SO JUST TO BE FAIR TO EVERYBODY WE WILL ALLOW ONE CAR FROM EACH CLUB INSIDE SO YOUR CLUB HAS TO CHOOSE WHO WILL BE INSIDE. ONLY 10 OR 12 CARS ALLOWED INSIDE AND PRE-REG ONLY. :thumbsup: TOGETHER C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE!, EVERYONE! FOR THERE SUPPORT IN 08 AND 09:thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 15 2009, 10:17 PM~12719372
> *:biggrin: 100!! NO FOOD BRO!!
> *


I'M NOT SELLING FOOD, BUT THANKS!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

INTOXICATED CAR CLUB WILL COME THROUGH FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY... WHO DO WE TALK TO FOR SOME PRE REG INFO.....THANKS....


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> OK SO FAR THE LINE UP IS
> 
> ELUSIVE
> TECHNIQUES
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 16 2009, 01:37 PM~12724981
> *INTOXICATED CAR CLUB WILL COME THROUGH FROM THE COACHELLA VALLEY... WHO DO WE TALK TO FOR SOME PRE REG INFO.....THANKS....
> *



WE WILL BE GETTING THE FLYER SOON ON THE BACK OF IT WILL BE THE PRE REG
CHECK OUT THE TOGETHERCC WEB SITE FLYER WILL BE UP THERE SOON TO YOU CAN DOWNLOAD AND SEND IT BACK TO US PRE REG ROLLIN WILL BE ON SAT 3/28/09 THE DAY B4 THE SHOW ONCE YOU GET YOU PRE REG SENT BACK CHECK ON HERE FOR YOUR CLUB'S ROLLIN TIME AND REMEMBER IN ORDER TO PARK TOGETHER YOU ALL MUST ROLLIN TOGETHER

THANKS DOGG SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

READY OR NOT THIS SHOW IS GOING TO HAPPEN. MAKE SURE YOU REG. EARLY SO YOUR NOT LEFT BEHIND. :0 :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA and TOGETHER C.C. and/or sponsor or affiliates hereinafter referred to as Promoters shall not be responsible or liable for any damage, fire, theft and or vandalism to any vehicle, property or person occurring at this event. The Exhibitor of said vehicle participating in this event is doing so at their own risk. Refusal to sign said agreement would prevent you from entering the premises with your vehicle. The Exhibitor shall take any steps that may be necessary to prevent injury to any person or exhibit on the premises. 

Unruly, obnoxious, and demeaning behavior, activation of alarms, honking horns, motor revving and other intentional disturbance will not be tolerated. Any of these violations will result in the driver and vehicle being disqualified. The Exhibitor agrees to abide by any other rules of operation that, Promoters may establish time to have an Exhibitor removed from the event without any refund.

I agree to the TERMS and CONDITIONS set forth on this agreement.


__________________________________ 
Signature	


__________________________________
License Plate #
​


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 16 2009, 10:54 PM~12729742
> *PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA and TOGETHER C.C. and/or sponsor or affiliates hereinafter referred to as Promoters shall not be responsible or liable for any damage, fire, theft and or vandalism to any vehicle, property or person occurring at this event.  The Exhibitor of said vehicle participating in this event is doing so at their own risk.  Refusal to sign said agreement would prevent you from entering the premises with your vehicle.  The Exhibitor shall take any steps that may be necessary to prevent injury to any person or exhibit on the premises.
> 
> Unruly, obnoxious, and demeaning behavior, activation of alarms, honking horns, motor revving and other intentional disturbance will not be tolerated.  Any of these violations will result in the driver and vehicle being disqualified.  The Exhibitor agrees to abide by any other rules of operation that, Promoters may establish time to have an Exhibitor removed from the event without any refund.
> ...



THERE YOU GO GENTE HERES THE PRE REG FORM​


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TOGETHER CAR CLUB REGISTRATION FORM



....................Name:_________________________________ Date:____________________

....................Phone#________________________________ Show Entry#:_______________

....................Make:_____________________________ Model:________________________

....................Year:________________ Doors: 2 or 4 (circle one)

....................Club Affiliation(if any):______________________________________________



(CARS/TRUCKS $20.00 / MOTORCYCLES $15.00 / PEDAL BIKES $10.00)
ADDITIONAL $5.00 DAY OF SHOW PER ENTRY



*Pre-Register by March 15, 2009* 
All pre-registered will move in on Saturday, March 28, 2009
Non-registered will move in on Sunday, March 29, 2009



Send checks/ money orders to:
Adam Amarillas 247 W. Foothill Blvd. Apt. 4 Monrovia, CA 91016



WAIVER


PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA and TOGETHER C.C. and/or sponsor or affiliates hereinafter referred to as Promoters shall not be responsible or liable for any damage, fire, theft and or vandalism to any vehicle, property or person occurring at this event. The Exhibitor of said vehicle participating in this event is doing so at their own risk. Refusal to sign said agreement would prevent you from entering the premises with your vehicle. The Exhibitor shall take any steps that may be necessary to prevent injury to any person or exhibit on the premises. 

Unruly, obnoxious, and demeaning behavior, activation of alarms, honking horns, motor revving and other intentional disturbance will not be tolerated. Any of these violations will result in the driver and vehicle being disqualified. The Exhibitor agrees to abide by any other rules of operation that, Promoters may establish time to have an Exhibitor removed from the event without any refund.

I agree to the TERMS and CONDITIONS set forth on this agreement.


__________________________________ 
Signature 


__________________________________
License Plate #


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Jan 16 2009, 02:09 AM~12720998
> *I'M NOT SELLING FOOD, BUT THANKS!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


  YUR WELCOME!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 18 2009, 07:39 PM~12743234
> * YUR WELCOME!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

WHEN IS THE DEADLINE 4 THE VENDORS TO GET THE MONEY TO YA?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 16 2009, 09:54 PM~12729742
> *PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA and TOGETHER C.C. and/or sponsor or affiliates hereinafter referred to as Promoters shall not be responsible or liable for any damage, fire, theft and or vandalism to any vehicle, property or person occurring at this event.  The Exhibitor of said vehicle participating in this event is doing so at their own risk.  Refusal to sign said agreement would prevent you from entering the premises with your vehicle.  The Exhibitor shall take any steps that may be necessary to prevent injury to any person or exhibit on the premises.
> 
> Unruly, obnoxious, and demeaning behavior, activation of alarms, honking horns, motor revving and other intentional disturbance will not be tolerated.  Any of these violations will result in the driver and vehicle being disqualified.  The Exhibitor agrees to abide by any other rules of operation that, Promoters may establish time to have an Exhibitor removed from the event without any refund.
> ...


​


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

should be pack show so pre reg. early


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 19 2009, 02:20 PM~12750154
> * should be pack show so pre reg. early
> *


GOT THAT RITE POPS! :rofl:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

OLDIES C.C. S.G.V. WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> > OK SO FAR THE LINE UP IS
> >
> > ELUSIVE
> > TECHNIQUES
> > ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

OLDIES C.C. S.G.V. WILL BE THERE AGAIN FOR SURE!!!!!!! 

thankz oldies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

PURO PINCHE PARTY :around: :around:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DAAATS WHAAAT IM TALKING BOUT!! ITS ALL BOUT "SUPORT" THANKS TOO ALL DA "CLUBS, E.T.C!!" OUT THUR, CUZZ LIKE I SAID, WITH OUT CARS.... THUR WOULD BE "NO" SHOWS!!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

<img src=\'http://i39.tinypic.com/6ef792.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HELL YEAH HOMIES ...COUNT US IN.....


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Maximum Power will be there......  :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. will be there im trying to print the pre now im also heading out to arizona for lowrider show see you guys there Rolos63  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ELUSIVE 
TECHNIQUES 
TRAFFIC 
FORGIVEN 
CONTAGIOUS 
LOST ANGELS 
PRIDE 
ROLLERZ ONLY
UNIQUES LA
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
TRADITION
WAY OF LIFE
MAJESTICS SD
OHANA
AMIGOS ELA
WAACHA
GROUPE SD
BEST OF FRIENDS
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD
CONSAFOS CAR CLUB
GOODTIMES 
KINGS OF KINGS
INTOXICATED CAR CLUB
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
STREET STYLE LA
Maximum Power 
SHOTCALL KENNELS
G&C WIRE WHEELS
IMPALAS MAG
REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WE WILL BE HAVING A ROLLIN TIME ON SAT 3/28/09 BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR UR CLUBS ROLLIN TIME IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER BE ON THE LOOK OUT ALSO FOR UR NAME AND TIME DONT 4GET TO PRE REG IT WILL BE ALOT BETTER FOR YOU COME SHOW TIME 

THANKS FOR ALL THAT ARE GOING TO SUPPORT

OK EVERYONE IF YOU ARE LIKE ME AND MOST GUYS OUT HERE ARE I KNOW I DONT LIKE TO LEAVE MY CAR BY ITS SELF SO YES THERE WILL BE SECURITY ON THE NIGHT OF ROLLIN AS WELL AS SOME OF US FROM THE CLUB TO TAKE CARE OF ALL THE RIDES THAT WILL BE THERE

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU
ALSO WE WILL HAVE ACCESS TO THE INSIDE OF THE ARENA SO JUST TO BE FAIR TO EVERYBODY WE WILL ALLOW ONE CAR FROM EACH CLUB INSIDE SO YOUR CLUB HAS TO CHOOSE WHO WILL BE INSIDE. ONLY 10 OR 12 CARS ALLOWED INSIDE AND PRE-REG ONLY. TOGETHER C.C WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE!, EVERYONE! FOR THERE SUPPORT IN 08 AND 09:thumbsup:
[/quote]



--------------------

THE SGT.
TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
1981 LINCOLN MARK VI FORBIDDEN PASSION
1983 BUICK REGAL


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Jan 21 2009, 10:51 PM~12778824
> *BEST OF FRIENDS Los Angeles c.c. will be there im trying to print the pre now im also heading out to arizona for lowrider show see you guys there Rolos63   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: GRACIAS, "BEST OF FREINDS"


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: your welcome brother impala magazine ask me to do a photoshoot on that day they called yesterday im waighting on photographer toro to call with details hope to see everyone there  :biggrin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

i printed up the pre reg brother i will send of soon is that ok or is that to early :dunno: thanks BEST OF FRIENDS


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Jan 22 2009, 09:17 PM~12787821
> *i printed up the pre reg brother i will send of soon is that ok or is that to early :dunno: thanks BEST OF FRIENDS
> *


 :biggrin: OKAY DATS FIRME!! ALMOST DONE WITH DA FLYER BRO!! :cheesy:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 23 2009, 05:46 PM~12796213
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Jan 24 2009, 12:00 AM~12799233
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: ORALE "GROUPE" WHATS CRACKIN!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xtremexb_@Jan 21 2009, 09:04 PM~12777230
> *Maximum Power will be there......   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU "MAXIMUM POWER"


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 23 2009, 04:46 PM~12796213
> *STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS TO EVERY BODY THAT IS PLANNING TO COME TO OUR SHOW.


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

MAJESTICS los angeles will be there in full force


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

KEEP ON MIND WE ARE HAVING MOVE IN ON SATURDAY SO ALL THOSE SHOWING IN FULL FORCE HANDLE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> ELUSIVE
> TECHNIQUES
> TRAFFIC
> FORGIVEN
> ...


--------------------

THE SGT.
TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
1981 LINCOLN MARK VI FORBIDDEN PASSION
1983 BUICK REGAL
[/quote]


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jan 26 2009, 09:02 PM~12824572
> *MAJESTICS  los angeles  will be there in full force
> *




SEE YOU UP THERE BIG HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 28 2009, 09:47 AM~12835968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET DOWN ADAM ON THE FLYER :yes:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 28 2009, 08:47 AM~12835968
> *
> 
> 
> ...





OK EVERYONE HERE IS THE STARTER FLYER


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: HEY GRACIAS "POPS" BUT MY WIFE DID IT BRO!! TOO BUSY WITH DA "KIDS" I SHOULD OF STOOD IN "SKOOL" HUH!! OOPS I MEAN "SCHOOL" LOL. BUT I GUESS IM DOING FINE WITH NO SCHOOL HUH!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 28 2009, 06:56 PM~12841572
> *:biggrin: HEY GRACIAS "POPS" BUT MY WIFE DID IT BRO!! TOO BUSY WITH DA "KIDS" I SHOULD OF STOOD IN "SKOOL" HUH!! OOPS I MEAN "SCHOOL" LOL. BUT I GUESS IM DOING FINE WITH NO SCHOOL HUH!! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!
> *


that cool homie as long as it gets done :biggrin:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

TTT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey just asking... im new to all this but im very intrested in lowriders and i love the shows.. good people and good times, but when you say......

CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR WE WILL BE DOING A LIL MORE FOR 
SUV
SCION
IMPORT
DOMESTIC

WHAT DO YOU CONSIDER IMPORT AND DOMESTIC? IS ANY MAKE ABLE TO REG. FOR THE SHOW?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Jan 29 2009, 10:05 AM~12847998
> *hey just asking... im new to all this but im very intrested in lowriders and i love the shows.. good people and good times, but when you say......
> 
> CHECK IT OUT THIS YEAR WE WILL BE DOING A LIL MORE FOR
> ...


ALL SUV'S ARE 1 CATAGORY-EUROS IS 1- & SCION IS SCIONS BRO!! LAST YEAR WE DIDNT HAVE A SCION CATAGORY. BUT ITS GONNA A LIL DIFFERENT DIS YEAR!! :cheesy:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## fresh67 (Jan 29, 2009)

i know this is gonna sound wierd but would Volkswagens be considered import and domestic to you guys?? not the new ones.. like a 1967 bug


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fresh67_@Jan 29 2009, 08:10 PM~12853777
> *i know this is gonna sound wierd but would Volkswagens be considered import and domestic to you guys?? not the new ones.. like a 1967 bug
> *


  LOL!! NOPE IT BE IN "60'S" CATAGORY!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE MANDATORY SHOW  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 29 2009, 09:42 PM~12855695
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE MANDATORY SHOW  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 28 2009, 08:47 AM~12835968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

TOGETHER CC 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW (PICO RIVERAS SPORTS ARENA)</a>


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

TOGETHER CC 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW (PICO RIVERAS SPORTS ARENA)</a>


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Jan 30 2009, 02:09 PM~12860326
> *TOGETHER CC 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW (PICO RIVERS SPORTS ARENA)</a>
> *



THANKS LIL DANNY


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Jan 30 2009, 04:59 PM~12861113
> *THANKS LIL DANNY
> *



NO PROBLEM, JIMBO!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 31 2009, 08:47 AM~12865976
> *:thumbsup: ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SUPER BOWL TAILGATE PARTY IN WHITTIER!!!!
FEBRUARY 1st 2009
3:30pm KICK OFF!!!!

5 PROJECTIONS - 12 HDTV's
GREAT SOUND SYSTEM - OUTDOOR BAR B-Q
DRINK SPECIALS - RAFFLE PRIZES - LIVE DJ's
2 ROOMS - OVER 1000 CAPACITY!!!!!

FOR $50 BUCKS - ALL YOU CAN EAT & TAP BEER!!!!!

MANHATTAN LOUNGE
DOORS OPEN AT NOON
12703 PHILADELPHIA ST
WHITTIER, CA 90601

VIP BOTTLE SERVICE & RESERVATIONS ON SALE NOW!!!!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: btmft


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Jan 29 2009, 08:42 AM~12847105
> *that cool homie as long as it gets done  :biggrin:
> *


 WHY WOULDNT IT GET DONE BRO? NO NEW BOOTIE HERE "POPS" LOL!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

what no solo riders only car clubs can get indoor display :around:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Feb 2 2009, 12:10 AM~12879509
> *what no solo riders only car clubs can get indoor display :around:
> *


  I'LL SEE WHATS UP BRO!!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT Was bros!!
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bttt :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Feb 3 2009, 04:40 AM~12891103
> *TTT Was bros!!
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 28 2009, 09:47 AM~12835968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MEESTER PRESIDENTE CAN JOU POSTED THEE OTER SIDE SO THEY CAN PREENT THEE PRE REG FORMA? POR FAVOR.

FOR THOSE THAT ARE GONNA PRE REG THERE IS A CHANGE OF ADDRESS TO SEND YOUR $ THOSE WHO SEND IT ALREADY ARE STILL OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 16 2009, 10:54 PM~12729742
> *PLEASE MAKE CHECKS OUT TO..LANORIA ENTERTAINMENT 11003 ROOKS RD. PICO RIVERA, CA, 90602</span>​*


----------



## clipster (Feb 3, 2009)

cool import category, ill be there


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clipster_@Feb 4 2009, 03:58 PM~12907129
> *cool import category, ill be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

All The Way TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> PLEASE MAKE CHECKS OUT TO..LANORIA ENTERTAINMENT 11003 ROOKS RD. PICO RIVERA, CA, 90602





> ELUSIVE
> TECHNIQUES
> TRAFFIC
> FORGIVEN
> ...


--------------------

THE SGT.
TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
1981 LINCOLN MARK VI FORBIDDEN PASSION
1983 BUICK REGAL
[/quote]


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> --------------------
> 
> THE SGT.
> TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
> ...


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> --------------------
> 
> THE SGT.
> TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
> ...


[/quote]


90660 </span> :biggrin:


<span style=\'color:blue\'>DANNY SR. (THE POSTMAN)!!!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

THATS TRUE BUT DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH THAT MAYBE THATS WHAT THEY WANTED TO PUT HOMIE BUT GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 5 2009, 05:09 PM~12917987
> *THATS TRUE BUT DONT KNOW WHATS UP WITH THAT MAYBE THATS WHAT THEY WANTED TO PUT HOMIE BUT GOOD LOOKIN OUT
> *


 :thumbsup: EXACTLY "JIMBO" DA ZIP IS...90602 & DATS IT!! DA SPORTS ARENA IS ON BORDER LINE!! :biggrin: SO ITS......."9 O 6 0 2" :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: WASSUUPP "POPS" THANKS!! YA SABES!!  :cheesy:


----------



## prc13 (Jun 2, 2008)

gonners c.c will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: THANKS "GONNERS"


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

THEE ARTISTICS WiLL BE THERE :biggrin:  WHERE DO WE GET THE ENTRY FORMS ?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 16 2009, 09:54 PM~12729742
> *PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA and TOGETHER C.C. and/or sponsor or affiliates hereinafter referred to as Promoters shall not be responsible or liable for any damage, fire, theft and or vandalism to any vehicle, property or person occurring at this event.  The Exhibitor of said vehicle participating in this event is doing so at their own risk.  Refusal to sign said agreement would prevent you from entering the premises with your vehicle.  The Exhibitor shall take any steps that may be necessary to prevent injury to any person or exhibit on the premises.
> 
> Unruly, obnoxious, and demeaning behavior, activation of alarms, honking horns, motor revving and other intentional disturbance will not be tolerated.  Any of these violations will result in the driver and vehicle being disqualified.  The Exhibitor agrees to abide by any other rules of operation that, Promoters may establish time to have an Exhibitor removed from the event without any refund.
> ...


​


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Feb 7 2009, 09:52 AM~12934283
> *THEE ARTISTICS WiLL BE THERE  :biggrin:   WHERE DO WE GET THE ENTRY FORMS ?
> *



there you go bro print it out ands send it back 

thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 7 2009, 05:43 PM~12936660


where do i mail the entry forms to ?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48+Feb 8 2009, 10:25 AM~12941162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LANORIA ENTERTAINMENT 11003 ROOKS RD. PICO RIVERA, CA 90602


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Feb 7 2009, 10:52 AM~12934283
> *THEE ARTISTICS WiLL BE THERE  :biggrin:   WHERE DO WE GET THE ENTRY FORMS ?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

where do i reg at :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by osorivera48+Feb 8 2009, 09:25 AM~12941162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PLEASE MAKE CHECKS OUT TO..LANORIA ENTERTAINMENT 11003 ROOKS RD. PICO RIVERA, CA, 90602


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 9 2009, 02:27 PM~12952454
> *where do i reg at :biggrin:
> *


HEY POPS YOU SEND CHECK OR CASH TO ME AND I'LL TAKE OF IT :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! FOR THE {OG} SPORTS ARENA! PICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 9 2009, 11:10 PM~12958615
> *TTT! FOR THE {OG} SPORTS ARENA! PICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## No Chingas (Jul 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Feb 9 2009, 11:08 PM~12958589
> *HEY POPS YOU SEND CHECK OR CASH TO ME AND I'LL TAKE OF IT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

will be there with bikes and cars


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Feb 10 2009, 10:51 PM~12969388
> *:nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


X1000000  :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 11 2009, 02:46 AM~12970819
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


HEY DAWG SHOULDN'T YOU BE ASLEEP ALREADY YOU GOTTA GET UP FOR WORK MISTER. THATS A BIG:nono:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like this show is going to be big fun


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 11 2009, 11:16 AM~12973114
> *sounds like this show is going to be big fun
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRATHAA!!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: 

get ur pre reg done so you dont have to wait in line


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 12 2009, 01:46 PM~12984666
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> get ur pre reg done so you dont have to wait in line
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

any music being provided?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YES, WE A LIVE BAND & A D.J.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTMFT Was sup Fellas I will post up some pics from last year later. :thumbsup:


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ADAM CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are some pix from last years show brothers... this show was off the hook... lets see what it do this year  


































































































































































:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

More pix... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: nice pics peter :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TIMES 2! NICE PICS! GOT MORE?! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Feb 12 2009, 11:41 PM~12990306
> *UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE ADAM CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS "JAMES" :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

WHAT ARE THE CATEGORYS FOR LOWRIDER BIKES?


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

peterjm97


what a photographer!


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 12 2009, 01:46 PM~12984666
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> get ur pre reg done so you dont have to wait in line
> *


YEAH PLEEEEZE DO SO IT WILL BE LESS OF A HASSLE, AND LIKE MY BROTHA FROM ANOTHA MOTHA SAID YOU DONT WAIT IN LINE. THE CARS WILL BE SAFE N SOUND COUNTING SHEEPS, WE WILL PROVIDE OVERNITE SECURITY


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 13 2009, 12:19 PM~12994062
> *:thumbsup: nice pics peter :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks pops :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Feb 13 2009, 12:29 PM~12994131
> *TIMES 2! NICE PICS! GOT MORE?!  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


    Thank you Brother, I do... but I just wanted to show people what they missed out on last year. The rest of the pics are like individual cars that caught my attention. If I get requests from people I'll post more up.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 13 2009, 07:19 PM~12997441
> *peterjm97
> what a photographer!
> *



  Thank you bro


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Feb 14 2009, 09:37 AM~13001390
> *   Thank you bro
> *



bro? :0


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

WHOS DOING THE SECURITY FOR THE? I HOPE OUR CARS WILL BE SAFE????


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>get them pre-reg in early</span>


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Feb 13 2009, 05:45 PM~12996786
> *WHAT ARE THE CATEGORYS FOR LOWRIDER BIKES?
> *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

T

T

T


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2GETHER13_@Feb 15 2009, 10:12 PM~13013994
> *WHOS DOING THE SECURITY FOR THE? I HOPE OUR CARS WILL BE SAFE????
> *


 :dunno: WHOS DA "13"?? DA CARS WILL BE FINE BRATHAA!!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT  :biggrin: uffin: :guns:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## lightning (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PRIDE So Cal_@Feb 19 2009, 08:15 AM~13048342
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


I'll be there hommies .


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 14 2009, 04:16 PM~13003779
> *bro? :0
> *


OOPS! my bad sorry :twak: ... but thanks again sweetie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

TFFT!!!!!!!! </span></span>


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Feb 20 2009, 01:25 AM~13057619
> *ORALE ANGEL , MORALES y FAM BAM!! SEE U GUYZ THUR!!! :biggrin:*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

it cuming fast come one come all get the pre reg done dont wait get in where you fit in  :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Feb 20 2009, 01:17 AM~13057609
> *OOPS! my bad sorry  :twak: ... but thanks again sweetie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



no problem


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:







will be there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigf_@Feb 22 2009, 06:07 PM~13078825
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

Lets do the dam thing. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

:0 about 1 month left


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

TFFT!!!!!


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Feb 25 2009, 03:25 PM~13110310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: FIRME BIG O.C. :cheesy:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:yes: :yes: pre reg get your spot saved early


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

question: if I send my pre-reg, but have to work on saturday :angry: well there be two lines on sunday ? or just one for non-reg's ?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2009, 12:59 PM~13119745
> *question:  if I send my pre-reg,  but have to work on saturday  :angry: well there be two lines on sunday ? or just one for non-reg's ?
> *






yeah bro only one line on sunday all pre reg have to move in on sat no reg roll in on sunday


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 26 2009, 02:50 PM~13120746
> *yeah bro only one line on sunday all pre reg have to move in on sat no reg roll in on sunday
> *


I THOUGHT YOU GUYS SAID IF YOU PRE-REG YOU DIDNT HAVE TO WAIT IN LINE ON SUNDAY.THAT YOU WOULD GO STR8T TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE? :scrutinize:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Let's head to PIco!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 26 2009, 01:59 PM~13119745
> *question:  if I send my pre-reg,  but have to work on saturday  :angry: well there be two lines on sunday ? or just one for non-reg's ?
> *


hey bro you should get in contact with adam or hector to find out for sure


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 27 2009, 12:28 PM~13129434
> *hey bro you should get in contact with adam or hector to find out for sure
> *


how ? PM or cell number ? if I have to miss work to move in on saturday , then I will (just dont tell the wife  ) but be better if i go to work


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Feb 27 2009, 01:26 PM~13129874
> *how ? PM or cell number ?  if I have to miss work to move in on saturday , then I will (just dont tell the wife   )  but be better if i go to work
> *


i believe some where in this post the flyer has that info or just pm him or you can go to the together web site togethercc.com :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT 2 DA BLUE & BLACK!!!


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

party all the time. :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

almost here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BACK UP TOP


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Feb 27 2009, 03:53 PM~13131042
> *i believe some where in this post the flyer has that info or just pm him or you can go to the together web site togethercc.com :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

it's already March!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Requesting: V.I.P. Complimentary Admission Pass


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I think i will send my pre-reg and take my display for my sons bike. then on sunday take the bike , I kind of dont want any "mist" getting on it , I know I can always cover it over nite , but I rather not...... the bike has alot of sentimental meaning to me  , would that be cool ??


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2009, 02:05 PM~13179810
> *I think i will send my pre-reg and take my display for my sons bike. then on sunday take the bike , I kind of dont want any "mist" getting on it , I know I can always cover it over nite , but I rather not...... the bike has alot of sentimental meaning to me   , would that be cool ??
> *


  YES YOU COULD!! I UNDERSTAND BRO!! EL ADAM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 4 2009, 12:45 AM~13174492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: CALL ME BRATHAA!!! :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 4 2009, 05:18 PM~13181982
> * YES YOU COULD!! I UNDERSTAND BRO!! EL ADAM!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thank You !!!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 4 2009, 12:45 AM~13174492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAANNMMM this picture looks sweeeeeet!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 4 2009, 12:47 AM~13174499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and tis on too


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 4 2009, 08:51 PM~13184874
> *and tis on too
> *



I agree with you 100%


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Jan 30 2009, 03:09 PM~12860323
> *TOGETHER CC 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW (PICO RIVERAS SPORTS ARENA)</a>
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13194715
> *
> 
> 
> ...




how long ago was this?


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 5 2009, 08:01 PM~13195798
> *how long ago was this?
> *


OCTOBER 1979


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 5 2009, 06:16 PM~13194715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


History of Lowriding... gotta luv it


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 6 2009, 01:55 AM~13198646
> *History of Lowriding... gotta luv it
> *



THAT'S RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

HERE'S A LINK TO PICS FROM LAST YEARS EVENT!!!!!!

PICS OF PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA 2008


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

TTT for the homies...Cool pics in 2008...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 6 2009, 08:26 AM~13199747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR WELCOME DAVE!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: YOU GOT IT DAVE :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 6 2009, 05:29 AM~13199011
> *HERE'S A LINK TO PICS FROM LAST YEARS EVENT!!!!!!
> 
> PICS OF PICO RIVERA SPORTS ARENA 2008
> *


Those are some bad ass pictures!!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 7 2009, 09:44 AM~13208425
> *Those are some bad ass pictures!!!
> *


THANK YOU, HOMIE!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 6 2009, 08:27 AM~13199757
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO.." LIL JESSE" :cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Mar 6 2009, 08:26 AM~13199747
> *
> 
> TTT for the homies...Cool pics in 2008...
> *



and there will be some more from 09


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

send my pre-reg's today , two bikes and the Regal


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE 24 CARS 3 MOTORCYCLES 7 BIKES  :wave:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 8 2009, 02:09 PM~13217652
> *send my pre-reg's today , two bikes and the Regal
> *




thanks see you there


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 8 2009, 07:17 PM~13219969
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE 24 CARS 3 MOTORCYCLES 7 BIKES     :wave:
> *



THANKS TRAFFIC SEE YOU HOMIES THERE


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 8 2009, 07:17 PM~13219969
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE 24 CARS 3 MOTORCYCLES 7 BIKES     :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

WILL BE WAITING


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 9 2009, 05:11 AM~13222511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: badd ass flyer bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 9 2009, 04:08 PM~13227103
> *:thumbsup: badd ass flyer bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!! BUT THE CREDIT GOES TO CHAMP FOR THIS 1. HE KICKED ASS ON IT!!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 9 2009, 05:11 AM~13222511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMM Those tail lights looks nice!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 9 2009, 05:11 AM~13222511
> *
> 
> 
> ...



CHAMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ITS GETTING CLOSE!! hno:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

to the top


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 11 2009, 08:39 AM~13247069
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>
> 
> 
> ...



*I wish I knew about this earlier... I will try to make it.
*


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOGETHER1_@Mar 11 2009, 08:39 AM~13247069
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>
> 
> 
> ...


what up danny no free passes :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

cant wait for pico ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 10 2009, 09:43 PM~13244140
> *:biggrin: ITS GETTING CLOSE!! hno:
> *



don't worry you know the show will be fun!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 11 2009, 03:09 PM~13250539
> *what up danny no free passes :biggrin:
> *


I MIGHT HAVE 2, BUT LET ME SEE IF I DO.
:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: YES! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


CAR SHOW! CAR SHOW! CAR SHOW!


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

TOGETHER C. C.
TFFT!!!!!

:burn:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOING UP


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 12 2009, 07:29 AM~13257924
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOING UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

will be there on sunday for move in :thumbsup:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

BTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Let's Stay TOGETHER and join in on all the fun :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 13 2009, 01:07 PM~13272441
> *Let's Stay
> (TOGETHER) and join in on all the fun :biggrin:
> *





YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 13 2009, 02:07 PM~13272441
> *Let's Stay TOGETHER and join in on all the fun :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Any way to know if my registracion came though,send it kinda late. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

SUP TOGETHER :biggrin: DELEGATION LA WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Mar 15 2009, 08:08 PM~13290466
> *SUP TOGETHER :biggrin: DELEGATION LA WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT!  :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can we get like a spot for 50 cars


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can we get like a spot for 50 cars


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 16 2009, 03:05 PM~13296983
> *can  we  get like  a  spot  for  50  cars
> *


 :0 IF YOU ROLL IN ON SATURDAY "ESE"!!! IF NOT YUR GONNA BE IN A LONG ASS LINE ON SUNDAY HOMMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 16 2009, 04:56 PM~13297395
> *:0 IF YOU ROLL IN ON SATURDAY "ESE"!!! IF NOT YUR GONNA BE IN A LONG ASS LINE ON SUNDAY HOMMIE!! :biggrin:
> *


come on adam we work on sat


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> ELUSIVE
> TECHNIQUES
> TRAFFIC
> FORGIVEN
> ...


--------------------

THE SGT.
TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
1981 LINCOLN MARK VI FORBIDDEN PASSION
1983 BUICK REGAL
[/quote] add OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE TO THAT LIST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

almost time hno: :around: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT Pico River


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

cant wait to come to the show :thumbsup:

how many cars do you expect? indoor and outdoor?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Mar 17 2009, 02:49 PM~13307036
> *cant wait to come to the show :thumbsup:
> 
> how many cars do you expect? indoor and outdoor?
> *


 :biggrin: ALOT BRO!! I HOPE!! LOL!! :cheesy:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

G]


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Just doing a little posting. These photos are from last years show. This years show will be a little different style, if you know what I mean. I use to shrink my photos because the image uploader couldn't handle it. Now the image uploader can handle it due to modern technology. (it's not my fault) It is faster, and less hassle. And besides you get the full photo with all the megapixles...It's 2009!!! See everybody at the show. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:uh: TTT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BACK UP TOP


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

GOOD LUCK HOMIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

:wave: :werd: :loco:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

We want to attend the show. who do i contact for info?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Mar 19 2009, 09:33 AM~13325664
> *We want to attend the show. who do i contact for info?
> *



GIVE ME A CALL BRO MY NAME IS JIM 626 391 6285 ILL GIVE YOU ALL THE INFO YOU NEED


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 2GETHER13 (Jan 5, 2009)

:wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

hey what time is my move in i want to show my flex :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 17 2009, 11:28 AM~13305217
> *almost time hno:  :around:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


LOL!!! THAT'S RIGHT RAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 20 2009, 12:00 PM~13338060
> *hey what time is my move in i want to show my flex :biggrin:
> *



MARCH 30 1PM JUST FOR YOU POP'S


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT its next week


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

:around: :wave: :around:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

CASUALS Will Be There! :biggrin:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Duce'sWild_@Mar 21 2009, 12:36 PM~13346752
> *CASUALS Will Be There! :biggrin:
> *



THANKS CASUALS CC SEE YOU THERE   :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I will try to make it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

SO HOW'S THE WEATHER FOR THAT DAY OF THE SHOW SUPPOSED TO BE LIKE...


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

HEY GUYS I HAVE PEOPLE ASKING HOW MUCH IS IT IF YOUR WALKING IN??


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 21 2009, 03:42 PM~13347493
> *HEY GUYS I HAVE PEOPLE ASKING HOW MUCH IS IT IF YOUR WALKING IN??
> *


 :biggrin: ITS 10.OO!! UNDER 12...FREE!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 22 2009, 09:32 AM~13352561
> *:biggrin: ITS 10.OO!! UNDER 12...FREE!!
> *


THANK YOU SIR... :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT..... STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE CANT WAIT.....


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 22 2009, 05:14 PM~13355552
> *TTT..... STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE CANT WAIT.....
> *


WHAT'S UP CUZZ.TRAFFIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: ORALE STREETSTYLE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ORALE STREETSTYLE!!! </span>:cheesy:
[/b][/quote]
see you vatos there ..............


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> ELUSIVE
> TECHNIQUES
> TRAFFIC
> FORGIVEN
> ...


--------------------

THE SGT.
TOGETHER LEFT ME BLACK AND BLUE 4LIFE
1981 LINCOLN MARK VI FORBIDDEN PASSION
1983 BUICK REGAL
[/quote]


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ELUSIVE 
TECHNIQUES 
TRAFFIC 
FORGIVEN 
CONTAGIOUS 
LOST ANGELS 
PRIDE 
ROLLERZ ONLY
UNIQUES LA
EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS
TRADITION
WAY OF LIFE
MAJESTICS SD
OHANA
AMIGOS ELA
WAACHA
GROUPE SD
BEST OF FRIENDS
LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD
CONSAFOS CAR CLUB
GOODTIMES 
KINGS OF KINGS
INTOXICATED CAR CLUB
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
STREET STYLE 
uce l.a. harbor
Maximum Power 
SHOTCALL KENNELS
G&C WIRE WHEELS
IMPALAS MAG
REMEMBER ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERZ WE WILL BE HAVING A ROLLIN TIME ON SAT 3/28/09 BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR UR CLUBS ROLLIN TIME IF YOU ARE A SOLO RIDER BE ON THE LOOK OUT ALSO FOR UR NAME AND TIME DONT 4GET TO PRE REG IT WILL BE ALOT BETTER FOR YOU COME SHOW TIME


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimp slap_@Mar 22 2009, 09:52 PM~13358274
> *ELUSIVE
> TECHNIQUES
> TRAFFIC
> ...


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

see u guys saturday :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Mar 19 2009, 12:11 PM~13325423
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP RAY,YOU COULD ONLY CALL CESAR? YOU KNOW I GET JEALOUS. :angry:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Mar 23 2009, 11:26 AM~13362395
> *WHATS UP RAY,YOU COULD ONLY CALL CESAR? YOU KNOW I GET JEALOUS. :angry:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 23 2009, 01:20 PM~13362327
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

its almost showtime :nicoderm: hno: hno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

heard bout this at the dub show yesterday from toro. might have to roll thru. hope there's a lot of eyecandy there like he claimed :nicoderm:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

CITY WIDE C.C WILL BE THERE


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

is there going to be bike trophies it dont say on the flyer


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 23 2009, 10:56 AM~13362726
> *is there going to be bike trophies it dont say on the flyer
> *




yes there will be :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PAPA'[email protected] (Dec 14, 2007)

CLASSIFIED IS DOWN HOMIE....


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

JaeBueno.com will be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine!

This is going to be a great show! Just like last year!


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)

SWIFT will be rolling thru just like last year.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 23 2009, 12:39 PM~13362551
> *heard bout this at the dub show yesterday from toro. might have to roll thru. hope there's a lot of eyecandy there like he claimed :nicoderm:
> *


its a bad ass show bro......last year was a big turnout and it even rained but it didn't dampen the spirits of anyone....it was a packed venue.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2009, 08:28 PM~13367692
> *JaeBueno.com will be covering the show for Lowrider Magazine!
> 
> This is going to be a great show! Just like last year!
> *


sup Jae....nice seeing you again at DUB......

oh and Impalas Magazine will be there again....  

see you all next weekend....


Toro
Editor
Impalas Magazine


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:biggrin: ITS ABOUT THAT [email protected]#*&KEN TIME BAY-BEEEEEE!!!!!!!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I FORGOT CAN WE TAKE A ICE CHEST WITH WATER AND SODA???


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

uce l.a harbor area wil be there


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 23 2009, 08:39 PM~13369390
> *I FORGOT CAN WE TAKE A ICE CHEST WITH WATER AND SODA???
> *


what about small grills


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Mar 23 2009, 09:39 PM~13369390
> *SODA
> *


u forgot to put that word in quotes


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 23 2009, 08:21 PM~13368354
> *sup Jae....nice seeing you again at DUB......
> 
> oh and Impalas Magazine will be there again....
> ...


Likewise my friend! I wish I could have hung out with you guys! It was one hectic day!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 23 2009, 08:36 PM~13368587
> *LOL! NOW YOU VATOS ARE GONNA FIND OUT WHAT A REAL SHOW IS!!! DONT GET SCUURRED LOCOS!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! SEE YOU SATURDAY!! :cheesy:*


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

Is there going to be a best of show for bikes and if so is there cash to go with it?


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

could you get moved in on Saturday if you didnt pre-reg?


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muzikman_@Mar 24 2009, 07:10 PM~13378843
> *could you get moved in on Saturday if you didnt pre-reg?
> *


 :biggrin: YES YOU COULD BRO!! FROM 2:OOPM - 8:OOPM!! SEE YOU THUR!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 24 2009, 06:23 PM~13378269
> *Is there going to be a best of show for bikes and if so is there cash to go with it?
> *


:biggrin: JUST 1ST, 2ND, & 3RD BRO!! NO CASH MAYBE NEXT YEAR!! :0


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bttt :nicoderm:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Mar 25 2009, 01:40 PM~13386659
> *  :biggrin:
> *


GROUPE SD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few more days.....


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

is there going to be only one catagorie for all the bikes ?


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bttt


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

I CAN FEEL THE SOUL! COMING BACK TO THE TOGETHER PICO SHOW! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT FOR TOGETHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NITE LIFE S.B. WILL BE ATTENDING :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## $CHIVO$ (Mar 26, 2009)

WHERE CAN I FIND A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW???


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHIVO$_@Mar 26 2009, 01:42 PM~13398461
> *WHERE CAN I FIND A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW???
> *


   YOU CAN FIND IT ON PAGE 11 OF THIS TOPIC....GO AHEAD AND PRINT IT OUT


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHICO WAACHA C.C_@Mar 26 2009, 02:52 PM~13398545
> *GRACIAS "CH1CO" LOT OF [email protected] ON MY MIND!! :banghead:*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KreWx8_@Mar 26 2009, 05:47 AM~13394107
> *is there going to be only one catagorie for all the bikes ?
> *


 1ST, 2ND, & 3RD BRO!! ALL "TOGETHER"


----------



## $CHIVO$ (Mar 26, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INFO ON THE FLYER.. FOUND IT.. ALSO I JUST HEARD ABOUT THIS SHOW.. IF I DIDN'T GET TO PRE REG. ARE CAN I STILL ROLL IN SATURDAY??


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHIVO$_@Mar 26 2009, 04:04 PM~13399163
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO ON THE FLYER.. FOUND IT.. ALSO I JUST HEARD ABOUT THIS SHOW.. IF I DIDN'T GET TO PRE REG. ARE CAN I STILL ROLL IN SATURDAY??
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR FROM 2PM THRU 8PM!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

450 miles :biggrin: but fuck it i am there :biggrin: i am sure its going to be a good car show!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 26 2009, 10:08 PM~13402380
> *450 miles :biggrin: but fuck it i am there :biggrin: i am sure its going to be a good car show!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A ROAD TRIP...THATS FIRME BRO....


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 26 2009, 09:14 PM~13402494
> *:biggrin: SOUNDS LIKE A ROAD TRIP...THATS FIRME BRO....
> *


I AM ALWAYS DOWN TO GO 2 A CAR SHOWS :biggrin: IF THERES MONEY FOR GAS FUCK IT LETS GO!!!!!NEVER BEEN OUT THERE WITH MY RANFLA ITS MY FIRST TIME CANT WAIT


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY (Mar 31, 2008)

Are we there yet. :uh: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 26 2009, 09:08 PM~13402380
> *450 miles :biggrin: but fuck it i am there :biggrin: i am sure its going to be a good car show!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTIVE LAY_@Mar 26 2009, 09:51 PM~13403026
> *Are we there yet. :uh:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


That's exactly what my kids will be saying 50 miles into our road trip See you guys there. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

bttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

ARE YOU GOING TO LET ICE CHESTS AND CANOPIES IN? :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 26 2009, 04:37 PM~13399453
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 26 2009, 11:18 PM~13403408
> *That's exactly what my kids will be saying 50 miles into our road trip See you guys there. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


kool, see you there dowg...have a safe trip.... :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 27 2009, 03:16 PM~13409580
> *kool, see you there dowg...have a safe trip.... :biggrin:
> *


thank you  see you there bro!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

TOMORROW IS MOVE IN BROTHAS SO JUST BE READY FOR SOME WORKIN TI GET DONE. ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERONE OUT THERE WHOS COMMING TO SUPPORT US. ALSO WE ARE HAVING OVERNITE SECURITIES AND HAVE IT ON LOCK DOWN STATUS, SO KEEP IN MIND YOUR SAVING 5 WHOLE DOLLAS AND DA HEADACHE OF WAITING IN LINE IN 76 DEGREE WEATHER :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

LOST ANGELS CC will be there on saturday :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

7 MORE HOURS AND I BEGIN MY 450 MILE ROAD TRIP ON SOUTH INTERSTATE 5 !!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

MAKE ROOM FOR THE WESTSIDE C.C. CUZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

DEDICATED RIDERZ will represent ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like Gangs To Grace will be busting out a new car at this show!!!

Come by and check out Richard's 54 Bel Air!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

any portable grills :dunno:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> any portable grills :dunno:
> [/q
> 
> NAH BRO WE GOTTA DEAL WITH DA SPORTS ARENA NO GRILLES OR FOOD VENDORS ALLOWED CUZ THEY SELL FOOD IN THERE SORRY BOUT THAT


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

TODAY IS DA DAY BEFORE DA BIG DAY hno:


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

LOSCALLES WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: StreetStyleL.A, pimp slap
lets roll


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

ARE YOU GOING TO LET ICE CHESTS AND CANOPIES IN? 
NEED TO KNOW GETTING EVERY THING PACKED


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHIVO$_@Mar 26 2009, 02:42 PM~13398461
> *WHERE CAN I FIND A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW???
> *


----------



## bulletproof (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 88cutlass (Aug 5, 2008)

STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES SAT.NIGHT...


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

Royal Image cc already there checked in today :biggrin:   :biggrin: going to be another cool sunday


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: BEST OF FRIENDS already in


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88cutlass_@Mar 28 2009, 08:33 PM~13419691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE ASS PICTURE STREETSTYLE C.C THAT'S HOW THEY DID IN THE HARBOR AREA. :biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Mar 28 2009, 09:01 PM~13419872
> *:biggrin: BEST OF FRIENDS  already in
> 
> 
> ...


NICE GOOD LUCK BIG HOMIE! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

See alot of car there already, we just made it there today in the nick of time....

Gangs To Grace is in the House!!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:wave: Have a great show homiez!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

could not make it out to the show :angry: :angry: had to work both saturday and sunday :banghead: :banghead: even send my pre-reg :angry: :banghead:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

SORRY HOMIES WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE BUT JUST GOT BACK FROM SACRAMENTO AND REAL TIRED ,


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Dave :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin: great turn out, OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE had a great time :thumbsup: GREAT JOB TOGETHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

DANG!!! THIS CAR WAS FLARING ON MY CAMERA. (never did that before) That means that this cars paint was bright white, hot, on automatic focus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

weres all the lolos homies????


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

This was a large turn out of cars. I didn't know where to start. I didn't get there until 12 o'clock, because the sun didn't come out yet. It was looking doom and gloom. There was a lot of everything there. I just started snapping shots, where ever I was walking. I am taking a break.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

THANK YALL FOR DA SUPPORT I SAW SOME FIRME ASS RIDES OUT THERE BUT I REALLY WANT TO THANK YOU GUYS FROM DA TOGETHER FAMILIA! :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

good job guy's heard it turned out real nice, sorry i couldnt make it to the show maybe next year. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks together c.c. 
StreetStyle C.C. had a good time, good turn out homies .....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. LOS ANGELES CHAPTER


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CONGRATS...CLARENCE...
1 FOR THE STREETSTYLE FAMILY.......
!!!!TINY HUSTLE !!!MAZDA MINI TRUCK....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

CONGRATS HOMIE....
REPPIN FOR SOCIOS CAR CLUB....
HAVE A SAFE TRIP DOWG..........


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TRAFFIC HAVING A GOOD TIME.....


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

ILL POST MORE LATER...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 08:12 PM~13426528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC KICKING BACK AT THE SHOW . :cheesy:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 08:18 PM~13426594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE PICTURES OF TRAFFIC ! :cheesy:  :cheesy:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=467646


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

ttt DEDICATED RIDERZ HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 07:58 PM~13426352
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STREETSTYLE C.C L A CHAPTER IN THE HOUSE NICE ASS RIDES .


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Just got home good turn out. Had a great time. will post pics soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we had a firme time
hope to see you all at our show next week


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Mar 29 2009, 08:29 PM~13426760
> *ttt DEDICATED RIDERZ HAD A GOOD TIME :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD AT THE SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 08:09 PM~13426490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 08:09 PM~13426490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats to Richard, Gangs to Grace CC Member. This is his cars first show!!

1st Place 50's Street


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR TOGETHER C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup: 

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE TROPHY WINNERS :h5:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank You Together Car Club!!

It was a very good show!!

You guys put in a lot of hard work and it shows with a sucessful show!!

We had a great time!!

Gangs To Grace Car Club!!

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*WE HAD A GOOD TIME TRAFFIC SO CAL THANKS TOGETHER C.C *


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 29 2009, 09:02 PM~13427282
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME TRAFFIC SO CAL THANKS TOGETHER C.C
> 
> 
> ...



X's 2

Thanks TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

2nd place for street custom :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

my daughter holding my 2nd place.on behave of BEST OF FRIENDS car club, and are families we would like to thank together c.c. for a great show.much respect. Rolo :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

much respect to groupe c.c.


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 07:09 PM~13426490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Compadre.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~ (Dec 15, 2008)

partner in crime...Laughing Boy...and I had a great time at the Together car show... :biggrin:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

bad ass car show. i have to make sure i don't miss it next year!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

old school "FANCY DANCER" pontiac owned by "DOC"- Groupe e.l.a.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 07:09 PM~13426490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 good talking to you


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

this bitch is sexxxxy .....


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC. HAD A GOOD TIME. GREAT SHOW TOGETHER. C YA NEXT YEAR.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

Mike Lopez' "DEVIL'S CHARIOT" 67-LIFESTYLE C.C., my favorite car


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WAY TO KEEP IT {TOGETHER} {TOGETHER CAR CLUB}! :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :nicoderm:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

just walk in to my canton from LA good show TOGETHER CC!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 08:09 PM~13426490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS HOMIE!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Mar 29 2009, 11:00 PM~13428740
> *x2 good talking to you
> *


IT WAS FIRME TALKING TO YOU HOMIE!!!


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

GREAT SHOW TOGETHER. HAD A GOOD TIME. C YA NEXT YEAR.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS HAD A GOOD TIME WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2009, 01:34 AM~13429161
> *just walk in to my canton from LA good show TOGETHER CC!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


It was good meeting you Adrian happy to see you made it home safe. :wave:


----------



## HIDEAWAY68 (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2009, 12:34 AM~13429161
> *just walk in to my canton from LA good show TOGETHER CC!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

GOOD SHOW FELLAS!!!HAD A GOOD TIME....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Mar 30 2009, 07:46 AM~13430140
> *It was good meeting you Adrian happy to see you made it home safe. :wave:
> *


SAME HERE BRO!!!!! :cheesy: JUST GOT UP RUNNING LATE FOR WORK hno: hno:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]



glad 2 c u n the familia made it home safe


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2009, 01:34 AM~13429161
> *just walk in to my canton from LA good show TOGETHER CC!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your win good job.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


glad 2 c u n the familia made it home safe 
[/quote]
x2


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

man it was packed!
had a good time.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Any Hop :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 29 2009, 07:12 PM~13426528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A GOOD ASS TIME HAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Good Show! Nite Life had a fun time :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Anymore Pics? I know there was more low lows & Bombs there :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

MG]


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: I WANNA TAKE A LIL MOMENT JUST 2 THANK ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDAS OUT, 4 ATTENDING & SUPORTING OUR SHOW!! LIKE I SAID WITHOUT U GUYZ OUT THERE , THUR WOULD B NO SHOW! THUR WERE LOTS OF BEAUTIFUL AUTOMOBILES ETC. AT DA SHOW, IT WAS A LIL DIFFICULT 4 US, BUT WE PULLED IT OFF! I ALSO WANNA THANK ALL MY CLUB MEMBERS (PAST & PRESENT) 4 ALL YUR HELP & DEDICATION! & OF COURSE DA MAYOR "GRACIE GALLEGOS & HER STAFF ETC." FERNANDO "LANORIA ENT. SORRY BOUT DA SECURITY SITUATION!! THEY THOUGHT THEY WERE "POLICE" LOL! ALSO MR. MIKE DA CHOLO D.J. & VENDORS 4 DA SUPORT, & LAST BUT NOT LEAST...OUR WIVES! THERE OUR "BACKBONE" THANK YOU ALL & SEE YA NEXT YEAR!! EL ADAM.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Mar 30 2009, 01:59 PM~13433596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE PICS SHADOW1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2009, 01:34 AM~13429161
> *just walk in to my canton from LA good show TOGETHER CC!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


HEY BRO FIRST OF ALL THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT COMING FROM SACRA I'M GLAD YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA MADE IT SAFE N SOUND ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Mar 30 2009, 04:39 PM~13435136
> *HEY BRO FIRST OF ALL THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT COMING FROM SACRA I'M GLAD YOU AND YOUR FAMILIA MADE IT SAFE N SOUND ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS :thumbsup:
> *


I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE BRO :biggrin: GREAT SHOW  TILL NEXT TIME HOMIE!!!!!!!MY RESPECTS TO ALL CLUBS IN SO.CAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

NICE SHOW!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 30 2009, 07:09 PM~13436080
> *NICE SHOW!! :thumbsup:
> *


I X's 2wo THAT! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOTS OF NICE CARS


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

NICE PICS FELLAS!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

had a great time...thanks to everyone that came by the booth and said what's up.....thanks to Together for throwing another bad ass show..and thanks to Traffic for the bomb ceviche tostada...and thanks to everyone else that made the trip to Pico this weekend.....here are a few pics for now...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

pinche Jae...heheheheheh...good seeing you and the family again bro...how's the shirt fit???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

THANKS TOGETHER C.C. FOR HAVING US AND IT WAS NICE MEETING SOME OF U GUYS IN PERSON AND PUTTING THE NAME WITH THE FACE LIKE ADAM, HECTOR GOOD SHOW EVEN THOUGH I GOT CHARGED FOR PARKIN HEHEHE.....JK....

WELL C U GUYS NEXT YEAR AND KEEP UP THE WORK .....


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

NICE PICS TORO!!!


:0 :0 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

THANKS EFRIN AND TOGETHER CC WE HAD A NICE TIME AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GRACIAS "TOGETHER" FOR CHOOSING THE RIGHT DJ FOR THE JOB!!


"THE CHOLO DJ"


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Mar 30 2009, 06:51 PM~13436503
> *GRACIAS "WESTSIDE"*


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU ADAM AND YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR THE INVITE GREAT SHOW UNIQUE DIECAST FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

MY TRIP DOWN SOUTH TO TOGETHER CAR SHOW :biggrin: 








































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## hugo530 (Jan 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Mar 30 2009, 09:06 PM~13438517
> *MY TRIP DOWN SOUTH TO TOGETHER CAR SHOW :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are just a few pics that I took from the show. I got alot more I need to upload...I will post up the rest tomorrow...


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

Had a great time!....Thanks to Together C.C.
























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Mar 30 2009, 11:13 PM~13440276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE PICS LUNCHBAWKZ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 31 2009, 12:22 PM~13444387
> *VERY NICE PICS LUNCHBAWKZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 GET DOWN HOMIE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Mar 31 2009, 06:43 PM~13447425
> *:thumbsup:
> *


PRIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME ADAM GOOD SHOW BRO CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:worship: {GET DOWN TOGETHER} :worship:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

GREAT SHOW TOGETHER!! BIG THANKS FROM MAXIMUM POWER C.C.  :twak:


----------



## Lunchbawkz (Mar 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by andyodukes66_@Mar 31 2009, 01:22 PM~13444387
> *VERY NICE PICS LUNCHBAWKZ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys!! I will post up the rest of my pics tonight!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C._@Mar 31 2009, 08:52 PM~13449041
> *PRIDE C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME ADAM GOOD SHOW BRO CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANK YOU "PRIDE C.C." :cheesy:


----------



## DANNYBOY PRIDEC.C. (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 1 2009, 03:18 PM~13456384
> *:biggrin: THANK YOU "PRIDE C.C." :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZACATECAS NOK (May 9, 2007)

NICE SHOW THANKS FOR A GREAT DAY FROM THE "NOKTURNAL C.C" FAMILY


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ANY MORE PIC'S


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rnaudin_@Apr 2 2009, 12:29 PM~13465293
> *ANY MORE PIC'S
> *


X's :0 2OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 OH YEAH! WHERE THE PICS OF THE CHICKS! :thumbsup: :yes: :biggrin: :nicoderm: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 2 2009, 11:08 AM~13465635
> *:0 OH YEAH! WHERE THE PICS OF THE CHICKS!  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SAY CHEEEEEEEEESE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DATS HOW "TOGETHER" DOES IT!!! LOL!!! :0


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

COME ON FELLAS, I KNOW SOMEBODY ELSE OUT THERE TOOK PICS OF THE HYNAS!!!!

I TOOK THESE ALL LATE RIGHT BEFORE WE LEFT, DAMN I SHOULD OF TOOK MORE


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

2 Members: tinydogg, shadow1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 31 2009, 12:45 AM~13440957
> *Had a great time!....Thanks to Together C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Apr 2 2009, 03:34 PM~13466752
> *SAY CHEEEEEEEEESE
> *


 :biggrin: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT! :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Apr 2 2009, 08:25 PM~13469215
> *COME ON FELLAS, I KNOW SOMEBODY ELSE OUT THERE TOOK PICS OF THE HYNAS!!!!
> 
> I TOOK THESE ALL LATE RIGHT BEFORE WE LEFT, DAMN I SHOULD OF TOOK MORE
> ...


 :werd: UP! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:worship: :worship: Congrats Together brothers. Sorry I missed it   Things came up.

But Daayum it looks like I really missed out.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

My ride isn't ready for show it got totaled! :tears: But went down for support and go back to my home town for a spell. Had a blast out there! Just wanted to put my 2 cents in and say whoever didn't make it, *missed out* on a great time! A lot of cars and bikes out there! Great turn out!

See ya'll next year-hopefully my car will be back in shape! :uh:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Apr 3 2009, 01:07 AM~13472924
> *:biggrin:  THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  uffin:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

SAY CHEEEEEEEEESE
[/quote]


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZACATECAS NOK_@Apr 1 2009, 11:07 PM~13461756
> *NICE SHOW THANKS FOR A GREAT DAY FROM THE "NOKTURNAL C.C" FAMILY
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU "NOKTURNAL"


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xtremexb_@Mar 31 2009, 10:15 PM~13450269
> *GREAT SHOW TOGETHER!! BIG THANKS FROM MAXIMUM POWER C.C.   :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: THANK YOU "MAXIMUM POWER" :cheesy:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HEY ADAM QUESTION HOMIE, WHO WON TROPHYS FOR THE 60' CATEGORIES? JUST WONDERING, I FORGOT TO GO TO THE TROPHY CEREMONY AND I'M JUST CURIOUS BRO


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice pic's and show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Apr 5 2009, 03:29 PM~13489706
> *HEY ADAM QUESTION HOMIE, WHO WON TROPHYS FOR THE 60' CATEGORIES? JUST WONDERING, I FORGOT TO GO TO THE TROPHY CEREMONY AND I'M JUST CURIOUS BRO
> *


  LET ME LOOK IT BRO! "K"


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Apr 5 2009, 03:29 PM~13489706
> *HEY ADAM QUESTION HOMIE, WHO WON TROPHYS FOR THE 60' CATEGORIES? JUST WONDERING, I FORGOT TO GO TO THE TROPHY CEREMONY AND I'M JUST CURIOUS BRO
> *


 :biggrin: hey whats up westside i got 2nd for street in 60s







:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

GREAT SHOW AMIGOS CC HAD A GOOD TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!!!!!!


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 6 2009, 09:12 PM~13502857
> *:biggrin: hey whats up westside i got 2nd for street in 60s
> 
> 
> ...


ALLRIGHT THANKS FOR THAT INFO, AND BY THE WAY BEAUTIFUL 63 HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 6 2009, 06:55 PM~13501863
> * LET ME LOOK IT BRO! "K"
> *


COOL, THANKS ADAM


----------

